# removing OLD poop stains?



## myk

i just snagged a bunch of pocket diapers for a great price! i know they have been washed only in allen's naturally detergent. they have a synthetic microfleece inside and lots of them have old staining, and they all look rather dingy. i'd really like them to look nice. i tried calgon, oxy-clean, country save detergent, and bleach... all with minimal results. i know poop is an organic stain so really, enzymes would probably produce the best results, and i could use an enzyme treatment and then wash 6 times with hot water and nothing else.. but i don't know what to look at for that. i know you're not supposed to use enzymes with cloth diapers but i imagine once won't hurt anything as long as i rinse enough times (well beyond the water running clear). any tips?


----------



## nathansmum

Lay them out in the sunshine all day.







If the fabric is just old, it may just never go white again though (mine started to look greyish towards the end).


----------



## ShannonBFCDAP

It is possible that the brownish stains might be diaper cream stains. I had diaper inserts with diaper cream on them that went through the dryer and turned brown.
But I agree that sunning would help the most. My mom was able to whiten my blessing gown for my own baby by washing it in baby shampoo and then laying it out to dry in the sun so maybe try that and then wash it after to get the soap out.


----------



## myk

it's definitely not diaper cream, i got them from the owner of a diaper store so she knows not to use diaper cream! i washed them as best i could and they're on the line now. the worst of the worst will stay out there for a few days if possible, i think you may be right - the sun may be my last hope!


----------



## akind1

I know plenty of mamas who have used the bio-kleen bac-out with cloth diaps - including me! - and it seems to work great. Is there some reason I shouldn't be using it?


----------



## blessedwith7

Well, I'm in the same boat as you with a bunch of old stained BG 2.0/3.0s (free for shipping!!) except I don't know what their wash routine was and if they ever used diaper ointment. I'm running the shells through a super wash (hot wash at highest water setting and longest cycle with an extra rinse )right now: Tide original liquid up to line 2, 1/4 cup baking soda, 1/4 cup Calgon water softener, and 1/4 cup bleach. The agitation started, I have a top loader, and I stopped it to let the shells soak for an hour or so. I will let you know how it turns out. My big thing is the smell; I'm like that with used clothing too, always wash before using. Anyhow, I know most cd'ers will say no to Tide and bleach but that is what I use all the time just in a smaller amount and have been for almost a year with good results. I have a different plan of attack for the inserts but we will see how this goes first.

Good luck!


----------



## Mulvah

Did either of you get the stains out with your routine?

I have some diapers that I purchased used that had old poop stains and though I did put them in the sun (only for hours at a time, not overnight) and rigorously wash them, the stains are still there. I was somewhat surprised. I use diaper liners so I know they aren't new stains and though it's not a huge deal, I would love to have them white or at least stain-free.


----------



## Siouxsie

The sun is absolutely amazing at getting out stains. You can even put them on a windowsill. They have to be wet though. Just the stain has to be wet. If it's a really tough stain use lemon juice right on the stain just wash and rinse well after. I use bac out too I love it for when poop gets on the cover or for getting rid of stink. It's ok to use just rinse well. I'd just do the sun first it works better and it's free


----------



## Siouxsie

Why didn't you sun them overnight? lol


----------



## Siouxsie

Mulvah, Why didn't you sun them overnight? lol


----------



## Mulvah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Siouxsie*
> 
> Mulvah, Why didn't you sun them overnight? lol


I guess I'm stubborn?







I will try it this week.


----------



## Siouxsie

I was just joking with you because the sun's not out at night! lol


----------

